# Do you live in a developed or a developing country?



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

Pretty straightforward question. Do you live in a developed or a developing country?


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not convinced that Bulgaria is a developing country. You seem to be doing quite well.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> I'm not convinced that Bulgaria is a developing country. You seem to be doing quite well.


LMAO if Bulgaria is a developing country, I'm an apple.

Bulgaria has one of Europe's lowest population growth rate. In fact, it's negative (one sign of developed countries: low growth rate).


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha, in fact I was thinking the same as @dalsgaard
But I took the effort to look it up before I started to post it:

Developing country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Wobzter said:


> Haha, in fact I was thinking the same as @_dalsgaard_
> But I took the effort to look it up before I started to post it:
> 
> Developing country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Well then it's a pretty arbitrary boundary. See the Wikipedia one for Developed Countries and also this map and see how Bulgaria is defined there. (Haha this is quite funny, I was born in BG and I can't see how it could possibly compare to the classic images of "developing countries". I mean, _everyone_ there is on the Internets! I'm pretty sure it has one of the leading hackers per capita, as well as one of the best at Starcraft (at least it used to...)). ^__^

*Edit: I'm not defending it and other "average" countries, I just thought the line was drawn somewhere else.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Bulgaria is number 55 on the Human Development Index:
Indices & Data | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)

When I think of developing countries, I'm thinking of the countries in the 'medium' and 'low development' areas. Bulgaria is doing better than Mexico. Of course, people have different notions of what 'developing country' means. Another good indicator is infant mortality rates; here Bulgaria rates 66: List of countries by infant mortality rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Spades said:


> Well then it's a pretty arbitrary boundary. See the Wikipedia one for Developed Countries and also this map and see how Bulgaria is defined there. (Haha this is quite funny, I was born in BG and I can't see how it could possibly compare to the classic images of "developing countries". I mean, _everyone_ there is on the Internets! I'm pretty sure it has one of the leading hackers per capita, as well as one of the best at Starcraft (at least it used to...)). ^__^


Lol. look at Cyprus. In the map is orange, but in this map it's dark blue.
Also, quite a lot of Eastern Europe (the northern part in particular) is dark blue there - while still light blue in your map.
So yeah, it IS arbitrary (unless a lot has changed between when your map was made and 'my' map was made...)


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Spades said:


> Well then it's a pretty arbitrary boundary. See the Wikipedia one for Developed Countries and also this map and see how Bulgaria is defined there. (Haha this is quite funny, I was born in BG and I can't see how it could possibly compare to the classic images of "developing countries". I mean, _everyone_ there is on the Internets! I'm pretty sure it has one of the leading hackers per capita, as well as one of the best at Starcraft (at least it used to...)). ^__^


I think part of the reason is, that Bulgaria has a fairly large population of Roma people. And lets face it; Sofia isn't too pretty. Plovdiv is a really nice and clean metropolis, but Sofia has a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## Fyrespiral (Nov 24, 2011)

Ehehe, I'm from Brazil, and we're told *all* of the time that we're a "developing country" so I didn't have to bother looking it up. ^^'


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Good points @dalsgaard and @Wobzter, perhaps the OP should define a standard for developing vs. developed or else the poll results will be highly skewed. (Yay, Te!)


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Estonia was just 'graduated' to advanced economy in 2011 (Meaning it went from developing to developed).

Estonia is number 34 on the HDI. By comparison, the UK and Greece is number 28 and 29 respectfully.

I'm really beginning to doubt how people measure this.

EDIT: I mean, if UK suddenly hops 6 places down on the list - will it then qualify as a developing country?


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Fyrespiral said:


> Ehehe, I'm from Brazil, and we're told *all* of the time that we're a "developing country" so I didn't have to bother looking it up. ^^'


Same here. The outdated term "third world country" pops up all the time too.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I am in Australia!!!!!!!


----------



## Fyrespiral (Nov 24, 2011)

Erudis said:


> Same here.(...)


You mean you are from Brazil, or that it also happens where you live?


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Fyrespiral said:


> You mean you are from Brazil, or that it also happens where you live?


I guess the _same here_ was confusing, but yeah, I'm from Brazil.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am from the United States and it is very developed. Only the development is starting to decay because my government doesn't take care of its infrastructure. Also the jobs have migrated overseas.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

Spades said:


> Good points @dalsgaard and @Wobzter, perhaps the OP should define a standard for developing vs. developed or else the poll results will be highly skewed. (Yay, Te!)


I'm going by these lists: Developed countries and Developing countries

Developed countries seem to be mainly the Western ones, while the rest are still developing. Developing country doesn't mean Third World country.



dalsgaard said:


> I'm not convinced that Bulgaria is a developing country. You seem to be doing quite well.


Undeveloping would be a better word. Things are getting worse and worse. The economy is pretty much destroyed. The country is dependent on Russia for gas and oil. People are getting progressively poorer. The infrastructure is in decay. The majority of young people are moving abroad with no plans of returning. There is a huge Brain drain. I wouldn't be surprised if the country collapses or becomes a puppet-state.


----------



## Sammiches (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi from Norway.


----------

